# Sports Illustrated Swimsuit edition



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

https://ca.yahoo.com/style/meet-em-sports-illustrated-em-140849638.html


Something in here for everyone now, I guess 
Although I rarely see SI anywhere other than at the mechanics.

I really enjoyed the Kathy Ireland, Christie Brinkley editions when I was a kid.


----------



## jfd986 (Nov 22, 2010)

"Medical Sales"
"Actor and Personal Chef"
"Community manager"
"Fitness Instructor"

Get it, y'all.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Ugghhh.

Cannot unsee.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

jfd986 said:


> "Medical Sales"
> "Actor and Personal Chef"
> "Community manager"
> "Fitness Instructor"
> ...


Or in other words,

Dope dealer
Was in a high school play once and makes his own Kraft dinners
Sheep herder
Likes looking at girls bums


----------



## jfd986 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm not quite following here ... I was posting the occupations listed for the models on their pages. I'm fairly sure most of them aren't men, I just thought it was good that some had careers outside of modeling. I suppose it is rather easy to exaggerate those for an online listing.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I may start putting "curve model" on my resume.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jfd986 said:


> I'm not quite following here ... I was posting the occupations listed for the models on their pages. I'm fairly sure most of them aren't men, *I just thought it was good that some had careers outside of modeling.* I suppose it is rather easy to exaggerate those for an online listing.


its definitely good...as in "...dont quit your day job" kind of good


----------



## jfd986 (Nov 22, 2010)

MetalTele79 said:


> I may start putting "curve model" on my resume.


Yes I found this one less impressive.



Diablo said:


> its definitely good...as in "...dont quit your day job" kind of good


Hahaha yo I'm all about that medical sales chick


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Apparently this is next year's cover model.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

This dude is going to send in pictures then sue when they don't choose him:




https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/transgender-woman-human-rights-waxing-1.5330807


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

colchar said:


> This dude is going to send in pictures then sue when they don't choose him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently he/she has also been ordered to stop calling the fire department to help him/her out of the tub. 

I can't make this stuff up.....


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I really enjoyed the Kathy Ireland, Christie Brinkley editions when I was a kid.


They probably still look better than this bunch


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Everybody gets a trophy!, 🦄, ⛅, 🍭, 🌈


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

colchar said:


> This dude is going to send in pictures then sue when they don't choose him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Midnight Rider said:


> Everybody gets a trophy!, 🦄, ⛅, 🍭, 🌈


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I thought I was back in the political section. Starting to think you guys are obsessed, or just jerks for making fun of people. It has been years and you can't let it go,.,


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I’d happily deliver a shipment of timber to this one.

🪵 ➡ 🍑


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

jfd986 said:


> "Medical Sales"
> "Actor and Personal Chef"
> "Community manager"
> "Fitness Instructor"
> ...


Don't forget influencer. What the heck is an influencer? Back in the day it used to be a stick or a belt.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

leftysg said:


> Don't forget influencer. What the heck is an influencer? Back in the day it used to be a stick or a belt.


This should help.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I think these are some of the most unappealing looking women I have ever seen in that magazine.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Always12AM said:


> I’d happily deliver a shipment of timber to this one.
> 
> 🪵 ➡ 🍑
> 
> View attachment 359658


I don't like her attitude.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> I really enjoyed the Kathy Ireland, Christie Brinkley editions when I was a kid.


The 25th anniversary edition was awesome. My copy disappeared, and I later found it under my younger brother's mattress.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

DrumBob said:


> I think these are some of the most unappealing looking women I have ever seen in that magazine.



They aren't in it, they are competing to be included.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Guitar101 said:


> I don't like her attitude.


I’ve never read a magazine in my life.
I just look at the pictures objectively and then get a boner or don’t lol.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

"Entrepreneur" 

This is the soft word for unemployed.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> "Entrepreneur"
> 
> This is the soft word for unemployed.


or grifter.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Female beauty seems to cycle through the ages:








3,000 Years Of Women’s Beauty Standards In A 3-Minute Video


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but that eye can see things very differently depending on where (and when) it is. Buzzfeed's video staff explored this idea by creating a video with live models showing us how the concept of an ideal woman's body type has changed throughout history.




www.boredpanda.com


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Paul Running said:


> Female beauty seems to cycle through the ages:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Body shapes have cycled a bit - but I've yet to see any ugly or morbidly obese ones become the "desired woman". That's when I join the monastery.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

colchar said:


> They aren't in it, they are competing to be included.


Regardless, still some of the least appealing women I have ever seen.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

butterknucket said:


>


By God,... Hot Chocolate had a crystal ball into the future! lol. I wish somebody had explained to me years ago the secret formula for always being a winner. I have lost many times in an array of life experiences but never felt the need to run to a lawyer or SJW organizations to unjustifiably represent my case just to have delivered to me what I thought I deserved.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

vadsy said:


> I thought I was back in the political section. Starting to think you guys are obsessed, or just jerks for making fun of people. It has been years and you can't let it go,.,


Not making fun of anyone,... just stating the realities of the world we live in.
*Things I have lost at*,... organized individual and team sports, fishing derbies, track & field events, bike races, battle of the bands competitions, song writing competitions, audio engineering competitions, bow & arrow and rifle shooting competitions, martial arts competitions, 1/4 mile race car competitions.

*Things I have won at* after realizing that by working harder and putting the time and effort in that is necessary to succeed,... *all the above* with the exception of song writing,... which I continually work at to become better and perhaps one day become victorious in doing.

Winning feels so much more gratifying when you know you have *genuinely* EARNED it.

I am thankful my parents and 103 year old grandfather instilled in me from a very young age that I am the only one responsible for my successes and failures during my lifetime.

I also know this to be true,... if I entered a contest that was seeking and judging the best 1,000,000 looking men in the world to put in a magazine,... I would not make the cut,... so why would I enter and set myself up for disappointment and failure by being unrealistic. If I decided to undergo some sort of extensive plastic surgery just to make the cut,... then I have much greater personal issues that I should attend to.

Being yourself and accepting yourself for what you are and how you look is all fine in my books,... but don't expect the red carpet to be rolled out each time just for doing so.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

vadsy said:


> It has been years and you can't let it go,.,


doesn't matter if it's been centuries. time doesn't make what's wrong, right


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> doesn't matter if it's been centuries. time doesn't make what's wrong, right


I don't think we need to get another thread moved or locked so feel free to join the political discussion on how you guys are 'right'


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

vadsy said:


> I don't think we need to get another thread moved or locked so feel free to join the political discussion on how you guys are 'right'


i neither created this thread, nor did i place it here. putting responsibility on me for how it turns out is a bit gas lighty and a poor attempt at telling someone to silence an opinion you don't agree with.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

lol. sorry. well, you do whatever you want. I'm not the boss of you


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

vadsy said:


> I thought I was back in the political section.
> 
> It has been years and you can't let it go,.,


Did you get banned for a couple of weeks recently and then locked out of the political forum?

Looks like you are starting to go into your act in the open forums now.

It’s been years and no one is listening; maybe you should let it go.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Did you get banned for a couple of weeks recently and then locked out of the political forum?
> 
> Looks like you are starting to go into your act in the open forums now.
> 
> It’s been years and no one is listening; maybe you should let it go.


right. guess you missed the direct copied and pasted posts right out of the political section from your buddies a few back. I'm just saying don't drag it out here. problem?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

vadsy said:


> right. guess you missed the direct copied and pasted posts right out of the political section from your buddies a few back. I'm just saying don't drag it out here. problem?


Yeah, I didn’t see that.
So you got banned; that’s hilarious.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardo said:


> So you got banned; that’s hilarious.


yea, that was kinda odd but I doubt I'm missing much. lol. they gave me a couple of days time out from here but took out the political sub. no explanation. but looks like someone snitched, reported a post. hardly anything worth talking about but I guess hurt feelings and all. I can't imagine all that tough talk and posting Clint Eastwood from Gran Torino memes with a clear conscience anymore. anyways, best of luck


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Paul Running said:


> Female beauty seems to cycle through the ages:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I grew up in the 90’s when beauty was defined by blonde and skinny with fake boobs. Thought I was asexual until Sandra Bullock appeared.

I see blonde hair and blue eyes every single time I look in the mirror and I honestly find it quite unsightly. I am not sure why. Just feels like visually something wasn’t completed. Women have responded well to it, but I felt ugly until I got older and my hair started to get darker.

I have always been more drawn to dark haired women with shapely frames and big eyes.

I love a big rack as much as any man, but long term I really don’t think they are sustainable and that makes me indifferent to them.

I’m aware that I’m usually in the minority preference wise. I know that my biggest weakness is a woman who is funny as all hell. That’s probably the most important thing for me.

I guess what I’m getting at is that I think you are correct in that definitions cycle and shift. But I really don’t get how anyone could be really caught up on the 80’s. That wasn’t really a healthy time for women.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Weird to see most of my 1985 Grade 9 class back together again. You guys haven’t changed a bit! That said, it must be tough to see the world pass you by. At least I can now partially understand, yet vehemently oppose, the anger. With a little bit of reflection and openness you will be less emotional; it’s better than starring in your own real life version of coach’s corner and watching your ratings slide.

TG


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

vadsy said:


> lol. sorry. well, you do whatever you want. I'm not the boss of you












just cause i don't agree, don't mean you aren't still one of my favorites


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

vadsy said:


> yea, that was kinda odd but I doubt I'm missing much. lol. they gave me a couple of days time out from here but took out the political sub. no explanation. but looks like someone snitched, reported a post. hardly anything worth talking about but I guess hurt feelings and all. I can't imagine all that tough talk and posting Clint Eastwood from Gran Torino memes with a clear conscience anymore. anyways, best of luck


Wait you got cancelled from the unmoderated political section where every single person over 60 years(all of them) preaches free speech and derides the leftist cancel culture of today’s youth?

oh the ironing


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

tdotrob said:


> Wait you got cancelled from the unmoderated political section where every single person over 60 years(all of them) preaches free speech and derides the leftist cancel culture of today’s youth?
> 
> oh the ironing


lol. yup. at first I was like WTF?!?, now I don't really care. I don't miss it as much as the first few days, just kinda meh. I can pm the details as I don't want to upset anyone


----------

